
Why Not All IAM Projects Cross the Finish Line? - prabaths
https://medium.facilelogin.com/why-not-all-iam-projects-cross-the-finish-line-a767d6a2c0dd
======
PaulHoule
What is IAM?

~~~
grzm
Likely Identity Access Management

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identity_management](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identity_management)

~~~
prabaths
Yes... its Identity and Access Management

~~~
PaulHoule
These articles where people use an acronym and never explain it drive me
crazy.

There is a lot of good material here which is general as to project
difficulties in general, but I never found an explanation of the acronym.

